# Amarillo, TX Anyone?



## DL Rupper (Sep 28, 2009)

I usually don't say much about RV Parks on the forum, but the Oasis RV Resort in Amarillo is the exception.  All I can say is WOW.  It's a newer RV Park just West of Amarillo off I-40 (exit 60).  The rate for 5th Wheels is $17/night with the 3rd night free if you stay 3 days.  $20/night for Motorhomes.  LAUNDRY IS FREE.  Yes free.  They have a spa and swimming pool.  You can wash your RV on your site free or pay them $50 to wash it for you.  The park roads and super-wide sites are paved with a large gravel landscaped area between sites.  Free cable TV is included.  Unbelievable!!!!!!!       If you stop, don't forget to visit Palo Duro State Park.  This is the second largest/longest deep canyon park in the U.S.  The Comanche and Kiowa Indians used Palo Duro to hide from the U.S. Army/Texas Rangers after raiding in Oklahoma/Texas.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Re: Amarillo, TX Anyone?

Thanks for that info DL. If we ever get back out that way we will look that RV CG up. Also like the info on Pal Duro State Park sounds like a great place to visit.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 28, 2009)

Re: Amarillo, TX Anyone?

DL, your in Amarillo now? Ohio to DC to Amarillo then to Va.  Must be nice.....


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 28, 2009)

Re: Amarillo, TX Anyone?

Sorry to say, DL wont make it to VA.  He is headed west!!


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 28, 2009)

Re: Amarillo, TX Anyone?

We got too far West (Oklahoma) and the wife said since we are out this way, we need to go back to where it all started and take a trip down memory lane.  We are going to go back to Camp Pendleton (Oceanside, CA) where we spent the first 2 years of our marriage.  

This trip is letting my body know it's slowing down and that I'd better get the long trip out west done first.  Sorry we won't be at the meet and greet.  We wish you all the best and hope you have a great time.


----------



## brodavid (Sep 28, 2009)

Re: Amarillo, TX Anyone?

Enjoy the trip and you will be missed at the M&G


----------



## try2findus (Sep 28, 2009)

Re: Amarillo, TX Anyone?

That's the place we were telling everyone about back in June.  It is the best RV resort for the money that we've seen and the people are so friendly.  We are glad you enjoyed it and help to pass the word.  It's just too good to keep to ourselves.


----------



## elkhartjim (Sep 28, 2009)

Re: Amarillo, TX Anyone?

I was there in July and even visited the free steak house.  They'll send a limo with steer horns on the front to pick you up even.


----------



## elkhartjim (Sep 28, 2009)

Re: Amarillo, TX Anyone?

Addendum to above post...which way you headed DL.  We came back from Yellowstone in July on US 287....worst road I've been on and they even had Obamanation signs with stimulus dollars at work.  The road was so bad that my air bags worked so hard I lost air pressure for a while.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 29, 2009)

Re: Amarillo, TX Anyone?

Jim, we are going out I-40 to Kingman, AZ with 1 side trip to Santa Fe.  We thought we would drive the pickup up to Taos before it gets to cold.  Of course we will stop at Las Vegas for a couple of days.  We are meeting Utah cousins so that makes a good excuse to lay over in Vegas. 

Hey Jeanie and Randy, glad we could help pass on the word about this outstanding RV Park.  It's almost too good to be true.

Our biggest problem has been passing Braums and having a CHUNKY CAPPACINO ice cream cone.  That has to be the best flavor I've ever tasted.  1 a day keeps the doctor away.


----------



## brodavid (Sep 30, 2009)

Re: Amarillo, TX Anyone?

Hey DL can you PM one of those ice cream cones to try


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 1, 2009)

Re: Amarillo, TX Anyone?

Hey BroDavid, wish i could.   mmm,mmm good. :bleh: 

We did find one tiny problem with the RV Park the night before we left.  We got some stockyard/slaughter house smells wafting along on the strong Texas winds.     Oh well it is Texas after all and Texas does do cattle.  I'm sure the other RV parks in West Amarillo have the same odor drifting by on the winds.  Did I say hurricane force winds. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Oct 1, 2009)

Re: Amarillo, TX Anyone?

chicken coop next door, cow pasture behind me , mmm country smells


----------



## texasrvcamping (Oct 2, 2009)

Re: Amarillo, TX Anyone?

There are also some great new campgrounds in Central Texas. You might also discover it on your next RV trip. 

Jason


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 2, 2009)

Re: Amarillo, TX Anyone?

Oh boy ...


----------

